# Marcgravia gone wild in antique viv!



## roberthvalera

Hey there, so Ive recently been reunited with one of my babys my friend took care of for me. I made this viv 1 year ago out of an old 1940s display case I bought for too much money. Originally it had doors on the back but I made a wooden track for the front and siliconed in a bunch of glass. My goal is to make a scientific looking frog room from the 1800s. I was thinking about replacing alot of the slug ridden lepanthes and pleuros but I would have to dry ice bomb and kill all other microfauna so... enjoy.
Robert


----------



## sports_doc

I'll take a bag full of marcgravia Roberto, minus the slug


----------



## roberthvalera

sure I have so much! Ill throw in some slugs, chytrid, and all sorts of goodies for you and then write sterilized on the bag. heheh


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

Awesome!

Im extremely impressed! Such perfect balance that is not often seen in display vivariums!


Any photos of initial setup?
As far as dry icing to kill slugs. honestly I think it would be worth having to start over with the other microfauna in order to rid your viv of those destructive pests.


Todd


----------



## jpstod

Fantastic Looking..

Actually appears as if you snatched a section straight out of Nature..

Does not look Contrived at all..
How long has it been up and Running?
Any plans to share so Cuttings?

What type of lights are you using? How Long of a Cycle?
How Do you Water?
Any Ventilation system when Closed Up?


----------



## Arizona Tropicals

That's a great looking tank!


----------



## Mitch

Amazing viv  I want to know about the cuttings too!


----------



## myersboy6

That looks awesome! That is kind of the look i am going for kinda simple and not crazy over loaded with plants. I have a plant that looks just like that except my leaves seem to have like a little peach fuzz on them. if thats how its going to look when it starts to really grow then i'm super EXCITED! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stemcellular

Nicely done, Roberto.


----------



## skylsdale

Very nice! Give that Begonia "Lita" some time and it will completely consume all that Marcgravia...


----------



## roberthvalera

jpstod said:


> Fantastic Looking..
> 
> Actually appears as if you snatched a section straight out of Nature..
> 
> Does not look Contrived at all..
> How long has it been up and Running?
> Any plans to share so Cuttings?
> 
> What type of lights are you using? How Long of a Cycle?
> How Do you Water?
> Any Ventilation system when Closed Up?


Its been growing in for about a year and a half, up until a few days ago it
only had 2 39 watt t5s over for 10 hours a day 
it but I added 2 more to get the bottom mossy.
Theres 2 misters that go off for 3 min once a day and theres a 2 inch vent
at the top. I can spare some cuttings, pm me.


----------



## roberthvalera

Thanks Ron. Its actually another weed, B. prismatocarpa. It was just getting hit by the mister too hard and grew in a little scraggly.


----------



## tachikoma

What is the plant in the sixth picture? Beautiful vivarium congrats!


----------



## eos

Very nice display!


----------



## Frogilicious

Absolutely stunning! I love the idea of a 'classic'-looking frog room. Update with more pics when you add to your collection!


----------



## Julio

Pretty sweet Robert!


----------



## Sigaw

Beautiful tank!

Is that an orchid on the 6th photo? If so, do you have the name?


----------



## skylsdale

roberthvalera said:


> Thanks Ron. Its actually another weed, B. prismatocarpa. It was just getting hit by the mister too hard and grew in a little scraggly.


Ah, that's right...I was thinking the same plant but put the wrong name down when I posted. I regularly have to rip it out of another tank to prevent it from overtaking a few other slower growing plants.

Looking forward to seeing how the tank and room progresses.


----------



## Ross

tachikoma said:


> What is the plant in the sixth picture? Beautiful vivarium congrats!





Sigaw said:


> Is that an orchid on the 6th photo? If so, do you have the name?


Trichosalpinx rotundata

This is a brilliant display. Simple in design and it showcases the growth of the Marcgravia and Syngonium beautifully. 

Well done!


----------



## eos

Ross said:


> Trichosalpinx rotundata


I was wondering about that plant as well.... thanks


----------



## martin

the feng shui is strong with this one.


----------



## Arpeggio

That is SICK


----------



## tclipse

Awesome viv, this just made my list of favorites.


----------



## Vagabond324

Wow, what a great looking terrarium, so natural looking! I really like some of those plants that you have, just wish I knew what they were. A pity that they were not labeled for those of us who are fairly new to this. 
What is the plant in the 6th picture down that is growing on the piece of wood? I really like the looks of it very much, an Orchid of some type? Anyway thanks so much for sharing, beautiful work. Jon


----------



## JeremyHuff

Awesome tank Robert. I enjoyed seeing it at Fauna my last few visits and will miss it. Are the mantellas still in there?

Jeremy


----------



## roberthvalera

JeremyHuff said:


> Awesome tank Robert. I enjoyed seeing it at Fauna my last few visits and will miss it. Are the mantellas still in there?
> 
> Jeremy


didnt think so until I saw a random little baroni hop out and devour the isopods I got from you from across the tank!


----------



## mordoria

Oh man, I was wondering who owned the tank at Fauna. I go in there all the time for my dart frog fix. I love those Mantellas. I have not seen em in a while. I should stop by and check out those baroni too. Nice tank Robert!!



roberthvalera said:


> didnt think so until I saw a random little baroni hop out and devour the isopods I got from you from across the tank!


----------



## rcteem

roberthvalera said:


> Hey there, so Ive recently been reunited with one of my babys my friend took care of for me. I made this viv 1 year ago out of an old 1940s display case I bought for too much money. Originally it had doors on the back but I made a wooden track for the front and siliconed in a bunch of glass. My goal is to make a scientific looking frog room from the 1800s. I was thinking about replacing alot of the slug ridden lepanthes and pleuros but I would have to dry ice bomb and kill all other microfauna so... enjoy.
> Robert


I begged the owner for a cutting of that when I saw it at fauna...lol. If you can send me one that would be awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylsdale

Chris, thanks for reposting EVERY IMAGE from the original post. I hadn't caught them the first time around.


----------



## rcteem

skylsdale said:


> Chris, thanks for reposting EVERY IMAGE from the original post. I hadn't caught them the first time around.


My bad Ron...lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot

Thats A really awesome set up!Thanks for sharing.
Lou


----------



## Arpeggio

I would take a cutting too if your giving them.


----------



## arielelf

Awesome tank!! I love the vegetation. 
Is Fauna your store? I bought my giant Exo-Terra there last month. 
When is the New York times article coming out about the store? I was there buying the tank with my wife when they were taking photos for the article.


----------



## roberthvalera

arielelf said:


> Awesome tank!! I love the vegetation.
> Is Fauna your store? I bought my giant Exo-Terra there last month.
> When is the New York times article coming out about the store? I was there buying the tank with my wife when they were taking photos for the article.


Thanks, its nice to see you're back from the dead. Fauna isnt my store, I just sell them frogs and plants from time to time and they took care of my tank for me. I wanted to sell it but nobody asked to buy it. Its such a huge nice store for being in NYC, the reef section downstairs is awesome.


----------



## rcteem

roberthvalera said:


> Thanks, its nice to see you're back from the dead. Fauna isnt my store, I just sell them frogs and plants from time to time and they took care of my tank for me. I wanted to sell it but nobody asked to buy it. Its such a huge nice store for being in NYC, the reef section downstairs is awesome.


They told you wrong then...I asked to buy it and they said it wasn't theirs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberthvalera

AAAAAH my pm box has been swamped with request for Marcgravia. Ill see how much I can spare and put up an ad in the classifieds section. Anybody who has pmed me already will get some for sure and I will propogate some more. Thanks for all the compliments guys, Ill be doing some major changes to the viv that should be fun and look nice so stay tuned.


----------



## arielelf

I actually went to Fauna today and found a half dead piece of the marcgravia mounted on a piece of treefern, I was able to convince them to let me buy it. I hope that I can bring it back from the dead.


----------



## skylsdale

Put it in a deli cup with damp sphagnum and give it decent light and it should start going gangbusters for you in no time.


----------



## arielelf

I wet it quite a bit and put it in a ziplok and under my lights and it has really popped back up quite a bit. I was fairly sure it wouldn't make it but it looks like it will be ok.


----------



## D3monic

I wanted to ask for some but figured you had already been swamped with PM's.


----------



## chin_monster

I was gonna message you about some too, but figured you'd already been buried w/ requests


----------



## pdfCrazy

Any marcgravia left? in need here!


----------



## spyder 1.0

same^ Willing to pay top dollar!


----------



## diggenem

Man that tank looks NICE!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greasy

Anyone know the name of the blackish/dark green plant that is intertwined with the syngonium rayii?


----------



## Mantellaprince20

IceDragon said:


> Anyone know the name of the blackish/dark green plant that is intertwined with the syngonium rayii?


It looks like Syngonium erythrophyllum to me


----------



## Dartfrogfreak

I do believe that is correct Ed.

Also didnt I see this viv posted for sale in the classifieds a while back?






Todd


----------



## Painequest

In the 7th photo there is a bushy little plant by the Syngonium.. do you know what the name is? Tia


----------

